# No hands.



## Biker man (24 Sep 2021)

As a oap I hadn't ridden a bike since I was a boy and took to ebikes straight away.When I was a boy we used to show off riding no hands ,I tried it on my ebike and just can't .A friend can't either he thinks it's because we are old .Wonder if anyone knows why.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Sep 2021)

I think the ease of doing it is connected to the bike geometry
something to do with the way the front forks are angled and pointed and something and something

as you can tell I'm not an expert

but it may be that your old bike when you were a kid just self centred easier than your ebike
I know I would never ride our folder with no hands - my big ebike I can a bit but it is dodgy


----------



## Biker man (24 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I think the ease of doing it is connected to the bike geometry
> something to do with the way the front forks are angled and pointed and something and something
> 
> as you can tell I'm not an expert
> ...


Yes it gets shaky there is a hill I come down and need to right it hair-raising to put my hand out with my left braking and impatient motorists behind.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2021)

I can't do it on any bike - even really expensive hand built bikes. I can't wheelie or manual either.


----------



## GetFatty (24 Sep 2021)

Never been able to ride no hands. Struggle one handed sometimes


----------



## T4tomo (24 Sep 2021)

you have to have your weight back over the back wheel and be relaxed, which is dead easy to do as a no fear kid. 

if you lean forward with your hands hovering above the bars "just in case" all tense, then it becomes self full filling and you wobble and need to grab the bars.

....So fully commit to no hands and sit up straight and proud, you will either succeed and feel the gay abandonment of youth again, or face plant.

I accept no liability for dental work, death or serous injury should it be the latter.

I once rode, with two mates doing similar, no hands all the way from north oxford, thru the city centre and out to east back home, at least a couple of miles. we were very "relaxed" and the traffic was light. I was on a BMX.


----------



## Biker man (24 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> you have to have your weight back over the back wheel and be relaxed, which is dead easy to do as a no fear kid.
> 
> if you lean forward with your hands hovering above the bars "just in case" all tense, then it becomes self full filling and you wobble and need to grab the bars.
> 
> ...


Don't think I will try it get enough stick as it is .I always signal right if I am turning right,but sometimes the left seems unnecessary turned into a cafe the other day a woman who was behind me turning in blew the horn and shouted I should have signaled what !!!!!


----------



## MichaelW2 (24 Sep 2021)

You need a bike with correct steering geometry, some are just wrong.
Then you need a lot of practice at shifting your weight very slightly to balance the bike.
Then you need a body that can bounce off pavements with no long term consequences.


----------



## Biker man (24 Sep 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> You need a bike with correct steering geometry, some are just wrong.
> Then you need a lot of practice at shifting your weight very slightly to balance the bike.
> Then you need a body that can bounce off pavements with no long term consequences.


You don't bounce when you are old just break


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Why would you want to ride with no hands on the bars? Steering away from danger could save your life!


----------



## Biker man (25 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Why would you want to ride with no hands on the bars? Steering away from danger could save your life!


No of course not just tried it and found it impossible . Just thought why it was so easy when I was young like a lot of things😁


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

I do it occasionally on a long ride for a stretch if I don't want to stop and only on quiet roads of course.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

I could do it as a youngster. On my 1st bone shaker or my shiny new Palm Beach (1960) so I can't see it being the geometry.
As others have said I "think" its a confidence thing as in "do I really want to end up in hospital.


----------



## Biker man (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I could do it as a youngster. On my 1st bone shaker or my shiny new Palm Beach (1960) so I can't see it being the geometry.
> As others have said I "think" its a confidence thing as in "do I really want to end up in hospital.


Palm Beach I had one of those that's going back a bit.


----------



## Jody (27 Sep 2021)

What bike are you trying this on?


----------



## sheddy (27 Sep 2021)

Last month I saw a schoolboy constantly riding no hands for about 2 miles along a narrow and occasionally overgrown cycle path.

Envious.


----------



## Biker man (27 Sep 2021)

Jody said:


> What bike are you trying this on?


None just thinking about it.


----------



## Jody (27 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I tried it on my ebike and just can't .





What E-bike do you ride?


----------



## Biker man (27 Sep 2021)

Jody said:


> What E-bike do you ride?


Kalkhoff Sahel


----------



## Jody (27 Sep 2021)

I can see the compact version may be a little twitchy to NH but the normal hybrid type should be OK.

Get some speed up and go for it!


----------



## Biker man (27 Sep 2021)

Jody said:


> I can see the compact version may be a little twitchy to NH but the normal hybrid type should be OK.
> 
> Get some speed up and go for it!


No don't think so I just wondered why really thank you for your tips tho.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Sep 2021)

I have a suspicion hands free is one of those things that gets harder if you think about it. The key is momentum. I've been able to go hands off on all the eBikes I have ridden, and go round sweeping corners, pedal, and do shadow puppetry. Always done it on bikes, especially on long rides as it gives the neck and shoulders a break. Momentum and sitting up straight are a good place to start - and a soft landing until you get the hang of it. I suspect getting into position could be tricky if you are overstretched when you have your hands on the bars. If you want to build up confidence, try riding using your fingertips on the bars. You could start by riding with your thumbs on top of the bars with your fingers.


----------



## Biker man (27 Sep 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> I have a suspicion hands free is one of those things that gets harder if you think about it. The key is momentum. I've been able to go hands off on all the eBikes I have ridden, and go round sweeping corners, pedal, and do shadow puppetry. Always done it on bikes, especially on long rides as it gives the neck and shoulders a break. Momentum and sitting up straight are a good place to start - and a soft landing until you get the hang of it. I suspect getting into position could be tricky if you are overstretched when you have your hands on the bars. If you want to build up confidence, try riding using your fingertips on the bars. You could start by riding with your thumbs on top of the bars with your fingers.


I


FrothNinja said:


> I have a suspicion hands free is one of those things that gets harder if you think about it. The key is momentum. I've been able to go hands off on all the eBikes I have ridden, and go round sweeping corners, pedal, and do shadow puppetry. Always done it on bikes, especially on long rides as it gives the neck and shoulders a break. Momentum and sitting up straight are a good place to start - and a soft landing until you get the hang of it. I suspect getting into position could be tricky if you are overstretched when you have your hands on the bars. If you want to build up confidence, try riding using your fingertips on the bars. You could start by riding with your thumbs on top of the bars with your fingers.





FrothNinja said:


> I have a suspicion hands free is one of those things that gets harder if you think about it. The key is momentum. I've been able to go hands off on all the eBikes I have ridden, and go round sweeping corners, pedal, and do shadow puppetry. Always done it on bikes, especially on long rides as it gives the neck and shoulders a break. Momentum and sitting up straight are a good place to start - and a soft landing until you get the hang of it. I suspect getting into position could be tricky if you are overstretched when you have your hands on the bars. If you want to build up confidence, try riding using your fingertips on the bars. You could start by riding with your thumbs on top of the bars with your fingers.


I have a stoop in my back can't walk very much that's why I love ebikes I can ride for miles so I expect that adds to it but I have tried .


----------



## richtea (27 Sep 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> The key is momentum.


I'd say the key is rake and trail combined.
But agreed, more momentum will give you more gyroscopic effect from the wheels which will help smooth out instabilities.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

richtea said:


> I'd say the key is rake and trail combined.
> But agreed, more momentum will give you more gyroscopic effect from the wheels which will help smooth out instabilities.


What about unicycles?


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I
> I have a stoop in my back can't walk very much that's why I love ebikes I can ride for miles so I expect that adds to it but I have tried .


Main thing is that you are still getting out and enjoying yourself


----------



## Biker man (28 Sep 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Main thing is that you are still getting out and enjoying yourself


Thank you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2021)

A few weeks ago I saw a youngster riding hands free while gazing at his phone snd texting ( he did occasionally glance up at the road ahead ) . While I felt concern for his well-being, it did raise a smile.


----------



## Biker man (28 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a youngster riding hands free while gazing at his phone snd texting ( he did occasionally glance up at the road ahead ) . While I felt concern for his well-being, it did raise a smile.


Young and foolish I make mistakes texting when it is flat on the table in front of me 🤠


----------



## richtea (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about unicycles?


What about tricycles? 😊


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

richtea said:


> What about tricycles? 😊


Under seat steering on a recumbent or an upright trike?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

I kinda used to think that I had paid (OK my Dad had paid) for 2 wheels, 2 pedal, 10 gears and a set of handlebars
plus brakes and other stuff that was les important

so it is there to be used

I could ride with no hands but riding with hands on the top of the brakes (which allowed for about 1% of full braking power - it was the 1980s) was more comfortable if I adjusted the bike properly
which meant pleasant fiddling with spanners on the lawn or in theyard

so why put in the practice???

still - front wheel way a lot further forward than my current e-bike - but then I am not as willing to lean back and embrase the experience (freedom of tarmac??) as I was when I was a teenager 


On a similar note - about 20 years ago I went to a woodland where we used to ride when I was 14/15 ish

there are 2 trees and a lampost at teh bottom of a dirt downhill track
we used to go through them at SPEED

YEA GODS!!!!!!

I must have had about 1 inch each side - if that
never died
probably


----------



## marzjennings (28 Sep 2021)

I can ride miles no handed on my road bike and mountain bike, but only a few yards on my gravel bike and not all on my cruiser. So yes, I assume it's down to bike geometry. The cruise has a very slack head tube angle and the gravel bike a very steep seat tube.

I learnt years ago as mandated by fellow rides so we didn't have to stop to change jersey, eat food, talk on the phone and clean sunglasses. These days I find it useful to be able to sit straight up every now and then on long rides when my back gets sore.


----------



## kayakerles (29 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> As a oap I hadn't ridden a bike since I was a boy and took to ebikes straight away.When I was a boy we used to show off riding no hands ,I tried it on my ebike and just can't .A friend can't either he thinks it's because we are old .Wonder if anyone knows why.


My 2¢ worth, Biker man, in agreement with those that suggest JUST DON'T DO IT! DONT ride without either of your hands on your handlebars. At least keep one on, just in case.
(Even if you can ride with NO hand)

*My Story: *In my youth I was riding my Peugeot U-O8 10-speed, as I had hundreds of times, no hands. Not sure whatever happened on that one occasion… I was riding along smoothly in my home community and the next thing I knew I woke up in the hospital. A concussion, and 2 broken teeth, one of which, a bottom tooth, had going through my upper lip, requiring 6 stitches. To consider how hard I hit, try to get any of your lower teeth anywhere near your upper lip! Once was enough for me. One of my incisor teeth was filed flat on the concrete surface I was apparently catapulted onto face first before I could raise my hands, another tooth was split almost in half.

But I learned a lesson. From that day when I was 16 or 17 years old, I have NEVER ridden a bike without at least one hand on my handlebars since then.

OK, all no hands riders can now tell their stories of how they rode a round-trip of six countries with no hands. More power to you, but it is no longer worth the risk for me. When I see others do it, I just think back to that time waking up in the hospital. No thanks!


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

kayakerles said:


> My 2¢ worth, Biker man, in agreement with those that suggest JUST DON'T DO IT! DONT ride without either of your hands on your handlebars. At least keep one on, just in case.
> (Even if you can ride with NO hand)
> 
> *My Story: *In my youth I was riding my Peugeot U-O8 10-speed, as I had hundreds of times, no hands. Not sure whatever happened on that one occasion… I was riding along smoothly in my home community and the next thing I knew I woke up in the hospital. A concussion, and 2 broken teeth, one of which, a bottom tooth, had going through my upper lip, requiring 6 stitches. To consider how hard I hit, try to get any of your lower teeth anywhere near your upper lip! Once was enough for me. One of my incisor teeth was filed flat on the concrete surface I was apparently catapulted onto face first before I could raise my hands, another tooth was split almost in half.
> ...


You are quite right I am keeping my hands on the handle bars regards.


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

richtea said:


> What about tricycles? 😊


Good question 😃


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

This thread is yet another example of misleading titles. I was expecting a discussion about Iranian shoplifters learning the unicycle.


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> This thread is yet another example of misleading titles. I was expecting a discussion about Iranian shoplifters learning the unicycle.


Thought we were on insurance Drago .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2021)

Try sitting on handlebars and pedalling no handed. That should sort your current balance problems.


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Try sitting on handlebars and pedalling no handed. That should sort your current balance problems.


Bit painful bell would go in places I don't want to talk about 😂


----------



## jowwy (29 Sep 2021)

its easy......if you got the bike set-up right you just release your hands and sit up straight and the balance of the bike will be even and off you go, i do it on the cycle path to work when i commute, its all downhill for around 8 miles too. can give the hands and shoulders a good shake out then too 

and before you ask im 45, so no spring chicken and the best part of 19st, so no lightweight either


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Bit painful bell would go in places I don't want to talk about 😂



The bell end?


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The bell end?


😫


----------



## presta (29 Sep 2021)

Never mind riding, can you mend a puncture.
Fixing a puncture with no hands - YouTube


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Sep 2021)

*warning - just look what happened to Chris Froome!


----------



## sasquath (29 Sep 2021)

It's all about bike geometry, those days they are twitchy. I can't ride my Trek fx3 hands free on anything but smoothest of roads.
My old viking was the same, improved dramatically after adding front suspension, which added 2 degrees to head tube angle.

My old no name road framed hybrid (circa 1991) bike my dad rides now I can ride hands free all day long on cobblestones and potholes.
All being 39ish.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Sep 2021)

I could ride my Chopper with no hands. Geometry was awful mind.


----------



## Biker man (29 Sep 2021)

presta said:


> Never mind riding, can you mend a puncture.
> Fixing a puncture with no hands - YouTube


No I can't unbelievable what some p


classic33 said:


> Chainsaw usually, the drive(chain) is already set up in the right direction.


No I can't it's unbelievable what some people can do fantastic chap well done to him.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> *warning - just look what happened to Chris Froome!


Holy Mary mother of Schwarzenegger!


----------



## sasquath (29 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary mother of Schwarzenegger!


54kph...one handed blowing nose in gusty weather on feather light bike with some insanely deep rim wheels, what possibly could go wrong...


----------



## richtea (29 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Under seat steering on a recumbent or an upright trike?


African or European?


----------



## kayakerles (29 Sep 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> *warning - just look what happened to Chris Froome!


Yeah, YOB, and imagine knowing you brought on the accident and the medical bills that followed all by yourself. An expensive lesson. If you are a pro rider I suppose your team pays for your expenses, but not for you and me riding at home!


----------



## Brandane (6 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> and before you ask im 45, so no spring chicken and the best part of 19st,


Seven months until my 60th, 14 stone, and I concur - riding no hands is a dawdle. Been doing it for about 55 years though, which helps. I can steer round any non right angle corners no hands too. 

The proof! Photo courtesy of @Pat "5mph" during a CC Ecosse "5 ferries" outing. 
I was a reckless youth of only 52 back then .


----------

